# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Segeltransport aufm Autodach

## Surfer.surf

Moin  , wie transportiert ihr eure Segel aufn Autodach ?
Ik fahre nen Twingo also einen Kleinwagen und ich wei nich wie ich die Segel am besten mitnehme , mein Board is kein Problem aber der rest is schwierig mitzunehmen !

----------


## Schotstart

hey,
n gutes quiverbag kaufen, da kriegst du auf jeden fall masten und segel rein, mit ein bischen glck eventuell sogar noch ne gabel.
achte nur drauf, dass die gurtbnder nicht ber die segel gefhrt werden, sondern dass es ne durchreiche berm "mastenabteil" gibt.
gru

----------


## Danger

nen kumpel fhrt im Winter Twingo statt Bus und der hat da immer ohne Probleme  2 Boards, 4 Segel, 1 Gabel + 1 Mast drinnen. Sprich Beifahrersitz runtergekurbelt...

----------


## paulchen

@danger: dein kumpel hat dann wohl bretter die man zusammenklappen kann? boards und z.B. einen 460er masten kann ich mir nicht wirklich im twingo vorstellen...  

@surfer.surf: am besten ein quiver oder noch besser ein sessionbag (all-in-one-bag) verwenden. und wie schotstart schon sagte darauf achten dass es eine befestigungsmetode besitzt welche verhindert dass die segel gequetscht werden. (beispiele: prolimit sessionbag, np all-in-one, patlove masterquiver, gun session oder kombibag, ...)

gre, paul

----------


## boltsi87

Ein 460er Mast passt in den Twingo rein. Musste ich auch schon mal so transportieren. Anscheinend sollen kurze Bretter bei heruntergeklappten Sitzen auch reinpassen.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt einen Quiverbag.

----------


## Danger

Dafr muss der Mast natrlich teilbar sein... Und die Bretter sind Waveboards und nicht lnger als 2,45m.
Dann passt es. Kommt natrlich aufs Material an.

----------


## anna32

ich hab einen polo und hab 2Bretter auf dem Dach und 6 Segel, 3 Masten und 2 Gabeln im Innenraum:
Einfach Beifahrersitz in fast Liegeposition runterdrehen, dann Segel bis in den Beifahrer-Furaum durchschieben, Gabeln drauf, kannste dann mit dem Beifahrergut auch noch anschnallen, verrutscht nicht. Je nach Brettgre Brett drauflegen oder aufs Dach, Masten von links hinten nach rechts vorne schrg durch (Auf Windschutzscheibe aufpassen!).
Gru, Anna

----------


## Surfer.surf

So danke fr eure antworten ! 
Also 460er mast ist echt kein Problem in meinem Twingo zu Transportieren ! Blo wenn die Klamotten nass sind ht ich sie doch schon gerne aufn Dach , Auerdem will ik meine Freundin neben mir sitzen haben  :Wink:  
So , ich denke ik kauf mir son all in One dingens und alles wird Gut !!!

----------


## lordofchaos

Alternativ aber teurer ... Dachbox (Packwolf, Surfline), da passt das Zeugs rein und das Board oben drauf.

----------


## Exocoetidae

ProLimit Session Bag 80 cm breit. Unten das Board und in der oberen Tasche 2-3 Segel, 2 Masten, 2 Gabeln, Neopren, Finnen etc. Alles in einer Tte. Man braucht nur 2 Leute, um das Paket aufs Auto zu heben - auspacken geht alleine. Und weil die Tasche an der Auenseite lauter Schlaufen hat, kann man das ganze Teil ganz leicht festzurren, ohne die Segel quetschen zu mssen.

----------

